# Software > OpenWrt >  Παρουσίαση: OpenWRT + Senao + Atheros HowTo

## acoul

Το OpenWRT είναι μοναδικό στο γεγονός ότι υποστηρίζει μια μεγάλη γκάμα διαφορετικών WiFi συσκευών που ήδη κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά, και που με την εγκατάσταση του συγκεκριμένου λειτουργικού μεταμορφώνονται κυριολεκτικά σε μικρά αυτόνομα και πολύ δυναμικά Linux κουτιά.

Ελάτε να γνωρίσετε, δείτε και μάθετε από κοντά τι μαγικά μπορεί να κάνει το OpenWRT και πως μπορεί να μετατρέψει μία WiFi συσκευή toshiba, asus, motorola σε μια ανήμερη Linux μηχανή με απόλυτη και εύκολη υποστήριξη για 802.11b client/AP ή 802.11a client/AP λειτουργία.

Το workshop θα γίνει την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη, 13 Απριλίου 2006 και ώρα 19:00 στο εργαστήρι του Hellug, στην Καλλιθέα, οδό Παπαφλέσσα 1-3 (γωνία Παπαφλέσσα και Αγν. Στρατιώτου). Ο σκοπός της διοργάνωσης του workshop στο εργαστήρι του Hellug είναι να φέρει πιο κοντά τα δύο σωματεία που από ότι φαίνεται μοιράζονται πολλά κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.

Εισηγητές θα είναι: sbolis, xrg, nikosaei και acoul. Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη και οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις για παρακολούθηση του workshop 20. Δηλώστε εδώ την πρόθεσή σας για συμμετοχή.

----------


## katsaros_m

παρων θεση πρωτη με 1 toshiba παραμασχαλα

----------


## slapper

Aμα μπορέσω θα έρθω και εγώ,χώρις ρουτεράκι όμως..
Εκτος άμα φέρω το modem-router(WAG54G V.2) πού εχω να του βγάλουμε τα μάτια αν και έχω μια ανησυχία γιατι μετά δεν θα έχω adsl..  ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Σίγουρα θα έρθω.

Μπράβο παιδιά που έχετε την όρεξη και την διάθεση για να διαδίδετε την γνώση.

Είχαν ξεκινήσει κάποια μαθήματα, με 4 φορείς να το παλεύουν και πάλι μπράβο που τα συνεχίζετε.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Σημερα...για να μην ξεχνιομαστε  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ωραια συγκεντρωση,γνωρισα νεα παιδια,κουβεντιασαμε!Με μια λεξη...τελεια!  ::  


Για οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια υπαρχουν σχετικοι οδηγοι
http://madlinux.lala.gr/
http://wiki.ozo.com/doku.php
καθως και στα tutorial στην σελιδα του awmn

----------


## jntou

Μπράβο παιδιά πολύ καλό ήταν.

Άντε να υπάρχει και συνέχεια.

----------


## freenet

Παιδιά υπάρχει κανένα βιντεο απο την παρουσιαση για να λύσουμε τις απορίες μας?

----------


## NiKoSaEi

δυστυχως δεν υπηρχε καμεραμαν  ::

----------


## freenet

καμια κρυφή κάμερα ή κρυφό μικρόφωνο έστω?  ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ελειπε ο Μακης Τριανταφυλλοπουλος....παιζει με MIKROTIK  ::

----------


## acoul

Μπορούμε να το ξανακάνουμε κάποια στιγμή στη λέσχη.

----------

